# help with synchronization issues lr4



## andyak (Mar 17, 2012)

So - I am editing first wedding in LR4 - nice new i7 2600k @ 4.2ghz and 16gig 1800 ram. 120gig SSD and 2 TB of raid mirrored storage.

Much slower than LR3.6 with 2 monitors.  Is more usable with lens correction off when developing.

  I imported with a preset that basically ran an auto exposure - just for kicks - I usually don't use anything.  So now, I am tying to offset some weird exposure settings on groups of photos.

Problem:  I selected about 800 photos and reset the contrast to "0" - BUT after a few minutes when I start moving along editing the images that were all "synched" to "0" contrast are now back at contrast values all over the place.

I have redone 3 times - the contrast sync never sticks....!!

Any Ideas?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## ukbrown (Mar 17, 2012)

Second monitor is reported as making LR slower.  Do you have auto sync checked ?


----------



## andyak (Mar 18, 2012)

ukbrown said:


> Second monitor is reported as making LR slower.  Do you have auto sync checked ?



I do not have autosync enabled. 

Got lr4 faster by setting program priority to high, and turning off indexing for Lightroom files and directories. Also added exceptions to antivirus for the Lightroom directories as discussed on an adobe forum. Power scheme also Changed to max CPU performance and no sleep for harddrives. 

But still have this strange issue with values changing after the direct syncing with manually selected value of "0" for contrast.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 18, 2012)

You need to have autosync enabled if you want to apply the same develop adjustment to all images selected in the filmstrip.


----------



## andyak (Mar 19, 2012)

TNG said:


> You need to have autosync enabled if you want to apply the same develop adjustment to all images selected in the filmstrip.



So the "sync" function will not sync any development settings without another option "autosync" set elsewhere despite there being the ability to select development items as part of a synchronization of a group of photos?  Not intuitive at all. I never had this problem with lr3

Best,
Andy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2012)

It depends on how you are trying to 'sync'....I had just assumed from your original post that you had selected all 800 and set the contrast to zero. If you have autosync enabled when you make the adjustment on one of them, it automatically makes the same adjustment.

But if you don't use autosync, you need to select the images, make the contrast adjustment, then click on sync. The sync settings box appears, click on check none to clear all selections, then select contrast, click OK. It's the same process on LR4 as LR3.

If that's what you're doing, then I'm not sure what's going on.

I assume yoiu're working in the Develop module, not the Quick Develop panel in the Library Module.


----------



## andyak (Mar 19, 2012)

TNG said:


> It depends on how you are trying to 'sync'....I had just assumed from your original post that you had selected all 800 and set the contrast to zero. If you have autosync enabled when you make the adjustment on one of them, it automatically makes the same adjustment.
> 
> But if you don't use autosync, you need to select the images, make the contrast adjustment, then click on sync. The sync settings box appears, click on check none to clear all selections, then select contrast, click OK. It's the same process on LR4 as LR3.
> 
> ...




Yes,

Now I know autosync has nothing to do with my problem.  I am simply syncing a setting over a subset of photos - and the setting does not stay synced.  

I have since selected a few hundred photos and used "sync" to set them all to the photo in develop window that I manually set to 0 for both contrast and exposure-  the settings are intially synced - then in a short period they all revert back to their individual auto settings for for contrast and exposure again!

I am baffled!

have used lightroom for hundreds of weddings - the only thing I did different on this one is use a full auto preset on import.

thanks 
Andy


----------



## andyak (Mar 19, 2012)

*[email protected]@[email protected]!#!#!#!*

OMG WTH!!!

I just finished editing 2100 images and stop an export to turn on lens correction and now ALL of my editing is GONE all the exposure settings are changing as I look to ones I NEVER SET ON ANY PHOTO!  highlights going to "80"!!!

ALL THAT EDITING GONE!!!  I am done with LR4!

You can only guess how pissed I am right now.


----------



## andyak (Mar 19, 2012)

I now have to spend 2 more days reediting in LR3.6.  Can I send a bill for $1000 editing time to adobe?!
Everything I set in exposure gets rewritten and redone after I go back and check images I had already done.  COMPLETE WASTE OF TIME


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 19, 2012)

I'd like to help, but I'm as baffled as you are. Are you sure you didn't leave Autosync turned on? That might explain the latest problem, but as to the rest I have no idea. Normally at this point I'd recommend resetting the Preferences file, but if you're definitely going back to LR3 there's probably little point.

Sorry I can't be of more help....


----------



## andyak (Mar 19, 2012)

TNG said:


> I'd like to help, but I'm as baffled as you are. Are you sure you didn't leave Autosync turned on? That might explain the latest problem, but as to the rest I have no idea. Normally at this point I'd recommend resetting the Preferences file, but if you're definitely going back to LR3 there's probably little point.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help....



I only tried autosync on a small group of images - then reset that

When I finished editing final image I scrolled back to very first image and all the settings changed in the tonal section of develop then every image I looked at all the tonal exposure settings were changing to wierd value of +.37 exp and 80 highlight and other changes - so nothing I do/did stays with the image - SO IT DOESN'T DO EXACTLY WHAT I USE IT FOR!

very frustrating.  I am redoing in LR3.6 right now... arghh...

Best
Andy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2012)

Andy, you didn't perhaps update the process version and press 'update all'?

If you look in the History panel for each photo, what does it say?


----------



## andyak (Mar 21, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Andy, you didn't perhaps update the process version and press 'update all'?
> 
> If you look in the History panel for each photo, what does it say?



Thanks Victoria,

Never even open history as my presets take all the realestate there - so it looks like somehow a bunch of exposure settings were applied to All my images - of course I was trying to refix etc and can't just undo anymore- so f there is a faster way than selecting each image and selecting back 4 states in history for every image I would love to hear it.

The reversions back seem to be holding - before I would reset some exposure settings and then when I went back to the image after working on a few more, it would revert to some other settings - so nothing would ever "hold"

there is nothing on updating process version - and this is a fresh database with LR4 just for this wedding

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Andy, sorry for the delay replying.

The bunch of exposure settings are the same on each photo?  Probably a result of Auto Sync if so.  If you've got a backup catalog with it 4 stages back, then it would be possible to restore.  Other than that, hold your mouse over the 4th step down and use the arrow key on the keyboard to move between photos so you don't have to keep moving the mouse is about the quickest I'm afraid.


----------

